# M/M Vore or something anyone?



## JakeDaWizardhog (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm desperate to go find roleplayers as FB is running low on them these days... Anyone would like to Male x Male Vore roleplay or something like that?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Dec 24, 2016)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> I'm desperate to go find roleplayers as FB is running low on them these days... Anyone would like to Male x Male Vore roleplay or something like that?


Sure I can do a vore rp with you but I only have female oc's. What about a FxM rp?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Dec 25, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Sure I can do a vore rp with you but I only have female oc's. What about a FxM rp?


I said MxM. 
"To announce the evils of straight love"...


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 8, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> I'm desperate to go find roleplayers as FB is running low on them these days... Anyone would like to Male x Male Vore roleplay or something like that?


Are you still seeking for RPers?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jan 8, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Are you still seeking for RPers?


Yup...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 8, 2017)

How many more freaking vore RP threads are people here going to make? You people aren't going to find many vore roleplayers here. Look for them on Eka's Portal, or look for them on DeviantART where there is a lot of them.


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 8, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> Yup...


Do you have Skype or Telegram?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jan 9, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Do you have Skype or Telegram?


Skype, What's app, Messenger...


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 9, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> Skype, What's app, Messenger...


 Cool! Can you give me your Skype name?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 9, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> How many more freaking vore RP threads are people here going to make? You people aren't going to find many vore roleplayers here. Look for them on Eka's Portal, or look for them on DeviantART where there is a lot of them.


Exactly. People like these lot are the reason why furries are ostracised!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Well this is disgusting



JakeDaWizardhog said:


> I said MxM.
> "To announce the evils of straight love"...



>Straight love
>Evil

Wot

Also you might have meant denounce


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jan 9, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Exactly. People like these lot are the reason why furries are ostracised!


Agreed. Glad I wasn't the only one thinking so.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 14, 2017)

I can do it...my of is epicene(both/none) so I guess ExM Maybe?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Feb 14, 2017)

Huffy said:


> I can do it...my of is epicene(both/none) so I guess ExM Maybe?


I prefer M/M Vore.  And what you mean by ExM?


----------



## Huffy (Feb 14, 2017)

EpiceneXMan...I didn't really have much else I could say...but once there both they could possibly only show there male side...


JakeDaWizardhog said:


> I prefer M/M Vore.  And what you mean by ExM?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Feb 14, 2017)

Huffy said:


> EpiceneXMan...I didn't really have much else I could say...but once there both they could possibly only show there male side...


What is Epicene? Very first time Iear this


----------



## Huffy (Feb 15, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> What is Epicene? Very first time Iear this


It's where the character either has both genders or none...


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Feb 15, 2017)

Like i said i prefer Male/Male Vore RP


----------



## Huffy (Feb 15, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> Like i said i prefer Male/Male Vore RP


Well...I can use the genderless form at first then make them only use there male side...sound ok?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Feb 15, 2017)

Huffy said:


> Well...I can use the genderless form at first then make them only use there male side...sound ok?


Okay, but where we meet? Deviant art? Messenger? Skype?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> Like i said i prefer Male/Male Vore RP


You failed gayity, I mean straightness test.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 15, 2017)

I have the main sites notes...I do have DA but I tend to be secret about it on here...


----------



## Huffy (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> You failed gayity, I mean straightness test.


God danm it Marty...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Huffy said:


> God danm it Marty...


Darling, I know Im cruel but that is true.


----------



## Huffy (Feb 15, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Darling, I know Im cruel but that is true.


Mmmmm meh whatever...


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 15, 2017)

Huffy said:


> Mmmmm meh whatever...


Im joking, ofc Im, sorry Im just witty.


----------



## ijaku (Feb 23, 2017)

Interested, if you are still looking. 

Skype is my preferred.


----------



## VoreLover585 (Mar 16, 2017)

I would be very interested, I'm a CV lover. Anyone who's interested in RPing with me at all message me at:

Furaffinity: PeybackMC4
Discord: PeytonFalcon(#4182) 


If there's some kind of messaging system that you use and I don't have, let me know and I'll try it out. I'll also check this page often


----------



## ethereal-shadow (May 7, 2017)

You still looking for Vore rpers?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (May 7, 2017)

I still do


----------



## ethereal-shadow (May 7, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> I still do


Interested at the moment?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (May 7, 2017)

Yup


----------



## ethereal-shadow (May 7, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> Yup


what is your preferred messaging?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (May 7, 2017)

I use Skype, WhatsApp, FB and DeviantArt


----------



## ethereal-shadow (May 7, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> I use Skype, WhatsApp, FB and DeviantArt


Skype works for me.


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (May 7, 2017)

my skype nick is jakubekw1997


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (May 7, 2017)

what's yours ?


----------



## ethereal-shadow (May 7, 2017)

JakeDaWizardhog said:


> my skype nick is jakubekw1997


what kind of picture do you have?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (May 7, 2017)

Aqua hedgehog with colorful tips and bronze hair.


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (May 11, 2017)

Anyone interested ? My skype nick is jakubekw1997


----------



## Vwolfy47 (May 12, 2017)

Sure thing mate, sirfellowship on Kik if your interested.


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (May 12, 2017)

I'm desperate


----------



## RumblyTummy (May 29, 2017)

Still looking? Pred here


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (May 29, 2017)

I look for predators. Same size, full tour +digestion then pregnancy after it. I have nothing against sex in RP. The Best one would be bad guys from Sonic franchise for example Dr.Eggman or Shadow.


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jun 1, 2017)

Any predator out there?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 13, 2017)

Sure, but soft vore mainly.


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jun 30, 2017)

Good. Having experience in Sonic franchise ?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 30, 2017)

Just naming characters?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jun 30, 2017)

I mean bad characters


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jun 30, 2017)

How they behave and else


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 30, 2017)

Not sure, does it have to be Sonic?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jun 30, 2017)

I wish it could be Shadow, Scourge or Eggman...


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 30, 2017)

I meant Sonic related


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jun 30, 2017)

No, only official characters.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 1, 2017)

That's what I meant


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jul 1, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> That's what I meant


Well,  shadow, scourge and eggman are official. Choose one and chat me on skype.


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 1, 2017)

I... don't have Skype.


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jul 1, 2017)

Then what


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 1, 2017)

Discord


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jul 1, 2017)

...


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 1, 2017)

???


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Jul 22, 2017)

Please guys, don't tell me about Discors, im sick of it. I look for someone to devour me od deviantArt Notes or Skype.


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Apr 26, 2018)

........... Anyone?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

F-list. Go swim in the shit on that site lol.

It has a RETARDED amount of RPers there. I feel like I'm breaking a site rule by mentioning to people struggling to find RP in the RP section that there's better places to look.

It makes me part of the problem of us not having a large and diverse pool of RPers to pick from, by sending the few we have away. I hate seeing the struggle though.

You're never going to find a Doctor Robotnic to eat you here. If you do, I'll eat my underpants.


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> You're never going to find a Doctor Robotnic to eat you here. If you do, I'll eat my underpants.



Not only Eggman. I also like some Anti-Heroes such as Shadow Hedgehog, Scourge Hedgehog, Deadpool, Venom, maybe Mint Monkey.


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

He was more of a ridiculously specific example. I believe it's called Canon RP when you use characters and story from an established/official universe; in your case Sonic's universe. There's a ton of that stuff there, as well as anything else you could possibly think of. It's a ridiculously huge amount of really messed up people in one place with tags pertaining to interests in order to find matches with the search function. There's in-site chat programs as well if you prefer speedier hands-on replies.

It's a god damn cesspool and I can pretty much guarantee you'll be drowing in cringy RP up to your eyes if you go looking for odd-interest-RPs there.


----------



## JakeDaWizardhog (Apr 26, 2018)

So any RP platforms or places to go you recommend me?


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Just F-list.net

More than I've ever needed. Basically make a profile/character. (Multiple characters allowed on a profile.) Add your interests. (The default ones can be searched for and are useful for being found, but I feel like it's ugly, intimidating, and ineffective to see a massive list of everything people could possibly have an interest in sorted into a wall of FAVE, YES, MAYBE, and NO. I just use custom kinks only so others see only what I'm particularly passionate about and don't get the wrong idea wasting both of our time.) Then either search using the search function, the ads posted in GROUPS, or the CHAT3.0 to look for others and chat in various rooms or post live ads to interest others looking for partners using the chat.

It's just basically a massive list of people who can display their interests and their characters, connected by search function and chat/notes.


----------

